# minimal install cd



## manefesto (Dec 2, 2008)

Why there is no disk with a minimal set that would include src, kernel, man, info, handbook excluding packages


----------



## lissyara (Dec 2, 2008)

good quetion.
I don't see this CD after 4.11...


----------



## abarmot (Dec 2, 2008)

russian guys economize money :e


----------



## ale (Dec 2, 2008)

There is the _bootonly _image, that is even more minimal.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 2, 2008)

lissyara, do you related to http://www.lissyara.su?
If yes we discussed on this forum a script found there to create DVD from 3 CDs and still have questions So...?


----------



## manefesto (Dec 4, 2008)

abarmot said:
			
		

> russian guys economize money :e



russian guys have many money =)


----------



## manefesto (Dec 4, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> There is the _bootonly _image, that is even more minimal.



bootonly that bootonly.
Need include src,base,man,handbook.
Need install minimal system without internet or cd with packages.


----------



## fbsd24h (Dec 4, 2008)

Why do you want that things ?

You can user boot CD + twm window manager + applications which you want from the Internet.
#pkg_add -r package_name .


----------



## zeiz (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like this 
http://people.freebsd.org/~mm/mfsbsd/
posted by danger@ on this forum creates minimal CD.


----------

